

Yatter – gif-only chat room - crob
https://radiant-heat-5853.firebaseapp.com/

======
dsimmons
Someone call Kenny Loggins, 'cause you're in the DANGER ZONE.

[http://media.giphy.com/media/Kz420G0aGw5mU/giphy.gif](http://media.giphy.com/media/Kz420G0aGw5mU/giphy.gif)

